# WANTED. Dba wheels



## wiggy1980 (Dec 30, 2017)

WTB dba wheels not fussed on tpms or tyres please pm with price. scuffs I'm OK with as I'll get them painted black . I'm in Hampshire will collect if within 100 miles or will need posting

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## wiggy1980 (Dec 30, 2017)

Found.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------

